# Buildings that look like Starships



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

*Please only post fotos of buildings that actually could go as landed starships in Sci-fi movies or series. Not buildings that look "spacy" in their design!*
Skyscrapers that look like rockets are not allowed.... as nearely all of em could go as such  And it should be a largely free standing structure!


Two examples:


The* "Starliner"*

Airrail Center/The Squaire, Frankfurt, Germany 










http://www.google.de/url?source=img...AkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFyV1FHwOk27ZE_gEc_TvxDRsChAw








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5048589598_ef07b1871a_b.jpg








http://www.fati-gmbh.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/012.jpg








http://www.staedte-fotos.de/1024/the-squaire-vormals-airrail-center-35867.jpg


The *"Battlecruiser"*

ICC International Congress Center, Berlin, Germany










http://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/icc_1_dpa/8580276/9-format10.jpg








http://www.detail.de/uploads/pics/379_600_405.jpg








http://www.bilderbuch-berlin.net/bi...entrum_historisch_82a4415730_978x1304xin.jpeg








http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/planen/staedtebau-projekte/messe/pix/140503_icc_620px.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Delft University


----------



## Crystaldrano (Mar 16, 2007)

I think one of the most obvious choices is the building *Palacio de las Artes Reina Sofía* in *Valencia, Spain*.


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Crystaldrano said:


> I think one of the most obvious choices is the building *Palacio de las Artes Reina Sofía* in *Valencia, Spain*.


You might post some fotos


----------



## pepin0 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tolbert said:


> You might post some fotos


Here we go



















And the entire complex:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Sampson House in London.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^
















Sadly it'll be destroyed soon


----------



## RodeoBlue (Feb 19, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Delft University


Looks like a Soviet era complex


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

*The EYE Film Institute, Amsterdam*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:EYE_museum_building#/media/File:Filmmuseum_Amsterdam.JPG

*ING House, Amsterdam*








www.abeasley.com


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Duluth Public Library *

Duluth Public Library by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

RodeoBlue said:


> Looks like a Soviet era complex


It's a bit like the Polytechnic Institute in Minsk, Belarus








It has since been restored but there's no good photos.


----------



## hiroamorim (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hotel Unique by Ruy Ohtake - São Paulo, Brazil*










http://arcoweb.com.br/projetodesign/especiais/ruy-ohtake-hotel-unique-01-10-2002


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

*Museum of Liverpool, England*









liverpool-360.co.uk


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

*New Street Station, Birmingham, England*









mobile.akt.uk.com









newstreetnewstart.co.uk


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai Expo


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Guangzhou Opera House










Harbin Wood Sculpture Museum










Dalian Grand Theater


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Graz Modern Art Museum, Austria










Vienna T- Center









Vienna Library


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Musée des Confluences in Lyon


by *Franck Grenier*









by *oncle_john*


by *Stéphane Sélo*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Dongdaemun Design Plaza in Seoul


by *5oulscape*


----------



## bleiblei (Jan 21, 2014)

The Evoluon in Eindhoven, built in 1964-1966!
This was the former technology of the future museum of Philips.

















Even the interior is pretty spacy


----------

